# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Cultivo de Acutodesmus pectinatus o Scenedesmus acuminatus.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros he realizado un cultivo de Acutodesmus pectinatus o Scenedesmus acuminatus.


Al mirar por el ocular vi un espectáculo, creía que en lugar de mirar por un microscopio parecía que estaba mirando por un telescopio apuntando al cielo, la visión era de un conjunto de estrellas minúsculas.



Después seguí aumentado.



Espero que os guste.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (22-nov-2014),Los terrines (22-nov-2014),sergi1907 (22-nov-2014),willi (23-nov-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Interesantisimo. Muchas gracias

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno vuelvo a subir una foto más donde nombro algunos géneros de  microalgas.
1. Acutodesmus.
2. Pediastrum.
3. Coelastrum.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (24-nov-2014),Los terrines (23-nov-2014),willi (25-nov-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un par de fotos más y sino hay ninguna novedad creo que he acabado este tema.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (26-nov-2014),HUESITO (26-nov-2014)

----------

